# Looking for Dever



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 19, 2012)

Been lookin for a dude named Dever, Hes from Colorado...If any body knows this dude and knows if hes still alive, drop me a message.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Mar 19, 2012)

HoboSquirrell said:


> Been lookin for a dude named Dever, Hes from Colorado...If any body knows this dude and knows if hes still alive, drop me a message.


Yes he's alive and well he's on fb as Dever and he is still in Colorado


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 19, 2012)

He,s on Facebook..... dever weskamp ......never met him but he,s a friend oF a friend......... Oh and he,s on here...... "menu ".........hope he don't mind me puttin this stuff out there........if so I.ll delete this


----------



## menu (Mar 19, 2012)

here I am. whats good?


----------



## Alli Pist (Mar 19, 2012)

hey it was me looking for you so i just ened up making an account


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 19, 2012)

menu said:


> here I am. whats good?


 

Oh, My Girlie Alli was looking for you, So I dropped a post lookin for you man...She was trying to find you to see if you're doing alright.


----------



## menu (Mar 20, 2012)

word. yeah she hit me up on facebook. didnt get to meet you last time I was out in pdx. Im gonna be moving out there after Im done with school. should be like a year ish. may next year.


----------



## 180 Degrees (Mar 20, 2012)

... I picked up a hitchhiker from Denver a few months back en route to Ohio. His name was David. I called him David Denver and he ironically said that everyone in Colorado called him the same. He's now in Florida.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 20, 2012)

Right o


menu said:


> word. yeah she hit me up on facebook. didnt get to meet you last time I was out in pdx. Im gonna be moving out there after Im done with school. should be like a year ish. may next year.


 

Right onn, Cool Cool..If we are still here you'll have to drop by.


----------



## menu (Mar 23, 2012)

you guys thinking of moving?


----------



## Alli Pist (Mar 23, 2012)

not that i know of haha. we just moved back to portland from boise. im thinking la in a year or so for school.


----------

